# Voidraven Missiles.. Which one to choose?



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Straight to the point with this one.

Im not sure which missile (If any) to go for. They are as follows-

Monoscythe Missile
Necrotoxin Missile
Shatterfield Missile 
Implosion Missile 

My plan is to have 3 Voidraven Bombers in a list of undetermined size.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't know which one does what, but generally I'd see what you're list is missing. Anti-horde, go blasts. Anti MC, well, it sounds like Necrotoxin is a 2+ poison so go with that, anti-vehicle, take Dark Lances... I mean, the missile that deals with vehicles.

Midnight


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

the plan for the list is hellion only with the Voidraven as support. Ive never played with or against hellion. All I know is my mates infatuated with them


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Well. The first three cost equal points, and the shatterfield and necrotoxin missiles are pretty much strictly better than the monoscythe. 

There's not going to be a great deal of difference in the end result of a necrotoxin missile or a shatterfield missile against most targets. 
Necrotoxin does better against 5+ or worse armour saves (if there's no cover) or higher Toughness (but higher Toughness creatures tend to be alone, making the 'large blast' feature redundant).
Shatterfield does better against enemies with Toughness less than 7 and who either have a cover save or have an armour save of 4+ or better - that's probably most enemies.

So I'd take lots of shatterfield missiles. However, I'd probably fit in one implosion missile on one of your void ravens, maybe 2. The ability to gib models with 1 or 2 wounds may come in handy - limited by the fact that it's only a blast template.


----------



## LKHERO (Nov 24, 2010)

3x Shatter and 1x Necro.

That way, you inflict wounds and pinning at the same time :>


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

so all 3 with 3 shatterfield and a necro?

sounds like a plan


----------

